# Bite suit....hidden vs comp/semi-comp



## Wildbear (10 mo ago)

I am looking at getting a bite suit for occasional scenario training and civil proofing. I currently have a hidden sleeve but was wondering if a full comp or semi-comp really gives that much of a different look than a fully hidden suit. By the time I pull a big sweatshit over the hidden sleeve I'm just wondering if there is that much of a profile difference to the dog.
Would a PSA suit like this be adequate for scenarioproofing and more versatile??









Order A Custom Demanet PSA Bite Suit + Free Shipping


Order a Demanet PSA specific bite suit that is custom tailored to you! You can even create your own design. We make it easy to order online. Shop Now!



demanetbitesuits.com


----------



## Omerhaus (Mar 18, 2021)

Wildbear said:


> I am looking at getting a bite suit for occasional scenario training and civil proofing. I currently have a hidden sleeve but was wondering if a full comp or semi-comp really gives that much of a different look than a fully hidden suit. By the time I pull a big sweatshit over the hidden sleeve I'm just wondering if there is that much of a profile difference to the dog.
> Would a PSA suit like this be adequate for scenarioproofing and more versatile??
> 
> 
> ...


A dog always knows there is equipment simply do to smell. A comp suit will let a dog feel your skin, muscles and ligaments moving and teach him how to fight you the person of the dog has the right temperament. I would say muzzle fighting on a passive decoy would be best for proofing. The only real proof is a live bite. I know a guy, who in his youth, would pay homeless drunks to take a live bite.


----------



## Wildbear (10 mo ago)

Funny you should say that 😂😂😂
I was going to offer a panhandler at WalMart $20 to work my dog on him 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Omerhaus (Mar 18, 2021)

Wildbear said:


> Funny you should say that 😂😂😂
> I was going to offer a panhandler at WalMart $20 to work my dog on him 😂😂😂😂


I have opened the gates of K-9 Hell.


----------



## HoaGiusti (10 mo ago)

Looks interesting but I think it is good for newbies.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Omerhaus said:


> A dog always knows there is equipment simply do to smell. A comp suit will let a dog feel your skin, muscles and ligaments moving and teach him how to fight you the person of the dog has the right temperament. I would say muzzle fighting on a passive decoy would be best for proofing. The only real proof is a live bite. I know a guy, who in his youth, would pay homeless drunks to take a live bite.


Pretty sure I know that guy. 😄


----------

